# Slacker internet radio



## Unfocused (Jan 24, 2007)

I'd LOVE to have Slacker internet radio as a TiVo feature.

Just sayin'.


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## notsoelite (Dec 11, 2005)

add me to the list


----------

